# nirl



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Me and Peter went wade fishing at scottsmore, We walked south and fished the calm slicks behind the weed clumps. Worked the first 200 yards with nothing showing. Then I spot a tail about 30 yards away I called peter of so he could get a shot at one on the fly rod. While he is walking towards me a tail pops up 30 feet from me and Keeps meandering around and even puts his back out of the water for a few seconds, Some how It didnt occur to me to cast I just enjoied watching this monster grub. 
meanwhile the one tail I spoted turns into a 30-40 fish skool taking turns popping their tails out of the wada. While me and peter are watching the tails, one pops up 30 feet from us, Peter makes a GREAT cast right on his nose and strips in once and the red(30" or more) Turns around does and handstand and eats the fly, Then Peter goes Bass Masta with a two handed flailing hookset and the fly goes flying back through the air.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Opps, anyway

I figured I would start working the shallower water with the sun comming out, Blind casted a 23"ish red and a 22"ish trout and sight casted a 14" troutLOL. Peter just thought about his red that got away.


lots of fish are on the East side on the NIRL sunning themselfs in the morning


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job!! but I m confused...you said Scottsmoor (West side of IR), but talked about the east bank. Did you swim across ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> Opps, anyway
> 
> I figured I would start working the shallower water with the sun comming out, Blind casted a 23"ish red and a 22"ish trout and sight casted a 14" troutLOL. Peter just thought about his red that got away.
> 
> ...


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

thats wht i ment to say8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

*Stay Off My Land Boy!!!*


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

*Your land??? Thats my land!!! **

Here are some pics from the east side of scottsmoor!!!!(12/18)

















*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great post Tanner. I was showing it to several people on my phone yesterday. It brought a smile to everyone I showed it to.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great job on those reds, but their really arnt fish up their so I heard. 

My report was lies and your much better off fishing in sebastian. 

Thanks Tom


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a golden access passport: agencies administering federal recreation areas where the golden access passport is honored by ME! Nobody owns a land or water but me! Lmao! But hell, anybody is welcome on the water but not the land. Hahaha. For real, I don't really care! As long I'm fishing on the water!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

This land is your land this land is my land, this land was made for you and me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Garry,

how do you get any fishin done with a partner like that?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll tell ya AC, it's hard.....really really hard  ;D


----------

